# shopping with chis?



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

hi everyone, i'm going shopping tomorrow with my mum for a furneral outfit (my grandma died on saturday  )
But i'm staying over at my mums tonight so she said that we'll just take peanut with us.
well i've never taken him in any shops before- do you think it will be ok to, does anyone else do it?


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry to hear about your grandma  

most places dont allow dogs i know around here dont, its alright if you have a carrier?
if i take marni out shopping i have to just stay in shops that accept dogs..(not many) so i dont take him now.
but it depends on if where your shopping allows them?
i dont think he will mind though, maybe he'll get bored if your holding him for a long time


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i was gonna take him in his carrier- but hes never been out in it properly before and its quite heavy.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

most stores Will NOT allow dogs and will ask you to leave, might make things difficult to find an outfit if eveyr stores telling you hey that cant be in here and by law they have every right to ask you to leave! EVEN if theres no sighn on the door stating no pets...

you could try sneaking him in but that could get you in even more trouble...

it also depends on where you are, some areas are more dog frinedly than others, where i live if its not petco dogs are NOT welcome in any way shape or form, EVEN if there wearing a service dog jacket theyll still give you issues...


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

No, I have never tried it because I am to chicken to get caught. Then I would get mad at the person telling me to leave and it would just be a big mess. We go to the pet store and thats about it. I do know a lady I work with and her chi was about 3 lbs and would just hide in her coat and she would take her everywhere, the movies, the department store and the dog would stay hidden.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

problem is if they wont let me in he won't hide in his bag- cos he doesn't like to be shut in things he at least likes his head poking out! LOL fussy little thing!
Maybe you just have to be super dooper rich to take your pets shopping with you then! :roll:


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)

That's funny you mentioned that. This weekend I was on my way to the country for my neice's birthday party and had to pick up some wrapping paper and a card. I wasn't going to leave Lola in the car~! And no dogs allowed in the store so in the jacket she went. She kept poking her head out the top and I kept jamming it down, eventually she got sick of that game and went to sleep lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I take Zero out shopping with me in his pet sling but thats because he is extremely well behaved he will just lie down in the bag and sleep that way no one see's him also the bag I have doesnt look like a dog carrier so we get into tons of places dogs usually cant go I can also take him down the pub no problem in central london (no dogs areas) and as long as I keep the bag on my lap he feels safe and just sleeps. I have to say the sling bag is the best thing I ever brought as I can take Zero everywhere and no one even knows he's there.










http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Pet_Sling_Grey_Metallic_Hearts.html


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I took Fynn out with us today as she had to see the vet, i took her in the front carrier and to several shops who told em to bring her back with the other two, as long as they dont sell food it seems okay, but i even sneaked her into iceland as i had to get some food, she just stayed quiet!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I was just in Walmart and there were some people in there with an adorable min-pin puppy (looked like a chi to me!) and I asked them if they had problems bringing him in...they said, "We always say we have to fit him for a collar". I thought that was a great idea.

I also saw the neatest thing at Petsmart...an "Outward Hound" dog stroller. It is completely enclosed, mesh, but looks like a stroller for a doll or a baby. Actually, if I get it, I'll have my little girl push it...it really looks like a toy stroller, but there is room in there for the chi and I think you really could "stroll on in" to most stores and people wouldn't think to look. You could even cover it with a baby quilt, you know...like "Shhh, the baby's sleeping". It's $90 though, so it's more on our wish list....

I also wish it didn't say "Outward Hound" on it, but like I said, I would probably cover it with a baby quilt.

The other carriers haven't worked for us because Dolly wants her head OUT. This way, she COULD sit up and look around...although, it would be covered. I think she just doesn't like any sort of crouch position.


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

I think a dog is better of at home, they are not like us that enjoy shopping. And as for bringing them in to food stores thats unhygenic and wrong! Imagen someone bringing in a german shepphard in the shop, that is not on!

If you need to try on an outfit what are you gonna do with your dog? Put him/her on the floor? I think you will be less stressed going on your own.

I cant see the point of bringing my dog shopping? What does he get out of it? He is much better of at home, safe, cosy in his own surroundings!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i have taken Sami everywhere. she's usu in her carrier. I think since you are going into a clothing store you will be fine. If it sells food, then obviously no. 

i've found that the higher end stores love Sami. the sales ladies are used to seeing dogs for some reason. in DC, NC, FL I haven't had a problem shopping with Sami. No one has kicked me out or asked me to leave.

Sami loves to be everywhere I am, so when she sees me with my shoes and socks on she knows it's time to go and will hop into her bag. Clearly, when I can't take her somewhere like the grocery store for example, she goes into the crate. But I think she's let me know that she wants to go with me by hopping into her bag. SHe likes the new experience of meeting people and sniffing new things (AKA socialization). 

your last comment made me laugh bc I thought : Men don't get much out of shopping, and they too are sometimes better at home, safe, and cozy in their own surroundings, but my boyfriend and my dad go shopping with me too.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I bring Rylie shopping with me all of the time. We sneak her in purse style carriers - I usually bring her in my Juicy carrier, which looks very similar to a purse. 

People normally don't say anything, and a lot of the sales people love seeing her!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your Grandma. I take Coco with me everywhere I go. I don't ask, I just take her in. As long as they don't serve food it shouldn't be a problem. Shop away and let her tag along.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Had to tell you a bout the lady down the street. She has a regular child umbrella stroller and her little dog sits in it while she jogs or runs. She just pushes it in front of her. I would think that someone could figure a way to strap their baby in and use it to go shopping rather than spend a lot of money on one for a hond. Don't like that word for my chi. lol Trixie will sit in the granddaughter doll stroller while she pushes her all over. Trixie just loves it.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I take Roxie everywhere and have not had one problem with her. She stays in her carrier with her head out. If anything the people wont let me leave the shop because they want to pet her!! I even take her in starbucks and she drinks water out of a little starbucks cup! She has been in restaurants and everything. So long as she is in her carrier they dont mind, even the shops that say no dogs!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Well i took him out with me and it was fine, he just stayed in his carrier with his head poking out. He even fell asleep for a bit.
I didn't have any problems in shops - even the NO DOG shops. Just like sugar geisha said they didn't want him to leave because they wanted to pet him.
i was worried how he'd be in his carrier because hes never been out in it properly before before but he was fine! yippee now i don't have to sell my carrier!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ilovedogs said:


> And as for bringing them in to food stores thats unhygenic and wrong! Imagen someone bringing in a german shepphard in the shop, that is not on!!


Its no different to a big labrador type dog that is allowed in to food shops if their owner is blind!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

> Originally posted by Ilovedogs
> And as for bringing them in to food stores thats unhygenic and wrong! Imagen someone bringing in a german shepphard in the shop, that is not on!!





> Its no different to a big labrador type dog that is allowed in to food shops if their owner is blind!


and least with our chi's by the sound of it most of us have them in bags when where out anyway- which is abit more hygenic than them strolling round the floor!


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*Ollie*

Ollie has had the pleasure of going to the bank with me. He also goes to those outdoor ice cream places too. We have never gone to a mall or anything like that. I wouldn't know where to put hm if I had to do something~like try something on


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Laws and ruleas are there for a reason! Why brag about the fact that you have taken your dog in to a shop where it clearly states "NO DOGS"!!???

And as for taking your dog/s in to a resturant, imagen the people that are allergic! Dogs are not allowed in certain places due to hygiene and if i were allergic i would be very crossed if someone sneaked a dog in, big or small!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think anyone was bragging! I posted this thread to see if anyone actually does take there chi's out with them as i was in a genuine position where i couldn't leave peanut but really had to go to the shops to buy an outfit for a funeral and it was the only day i could go! 
I'm not sure where your from but here most of the shops that have NO DOG signs and are not food shops mean they don't want dogs walking round there shops unless they are guide dogs.(our chi's are in carriers)
I wouldn't take peanut anywhere with food, but i have no problem with others who do this as its at the resturant disscrestion or whoevers in charge whether or not they let you stay!


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Im from Scotland! I can understand what you are saying that it was bc you had to go that day, but i cant understand people that regularely take their dogs shopping! It must be a very unfimiliar and stressfullenviroment for the dog. Eventhough she/he might be as sleep at times. What im trying to get to is why we feel the need to drag our dogs arund shops and resturants? Are they not better of at home? Personally I cant think of anything worse then when i see Paris Hilton lugging around on her dogs to showbiz event after showbiz party. That is no place for a DOG!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have to agree with the whole no dogs is there for a reason, as much as everyone feels like there doing no harm for al you know someone working in the shop is highly allergic. theres also things called the health inspector. the health inspector inspecst everyStore, doesnt matter what they sell, for licensing purposes a shop owner should expect one suprise inspection a year. and if the store says NO DOgS and the health inspector turns up oneday to find a customer wandering round with a dog (even one i a bag) the store could get sited!

perhaps its just because this area is so unwelcoming to dogs, perhaps im jealous that even though both vixie and dodger are certified and licensed service dogs that by law are allowed ot go everywhere the public can go (and note there is definatly a difference between a service dog guiding his master and someone bringing their dog in just because...the service dog is doing a job whihc without him their person wouldnt be able to do.) and yet here in ct i STILL get issues, EVEN when there wearing their vests...its ridiculous...

so i dunno but i do think there needs to be a little more respect over the NO DOGS thing. its not such a big deal when the store owner sees the dog and allows it in there cause its cute...but what about the woman with a larger dog, sees your dog in the store YES its in a carrier, but to her it makes no difference and why should it? and she brings hers in...if the store owners tells her sorry no dogs, she could cause all sorts of problems!
i do think some stores are no dog just because the stickers there from before they bought the storr and i dont understand WHY theres the health problem in say a fabric store or homedepot, but the fact of the matter is, the sighn is there for a reason...

and i know ive had the police called on me multiple times for having my SERVICE dogs with me...and even the police ask me to leve because theres a rule that if the service dog is acting in a way they belive is none service dog like they CAN refuse entry to the dog, so they tell the cops that and its all my fault...and since i dont have a visual disability...they just think i dress my dogs in jackets for the fun of it :roll: 

so just be carefull when your out shopping with your little dog...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gosh I guess we are lucky here in south Florida...I take Gizmo evrywhere from Home Depot, The mall, Best Buy and BransMart (big electronics store) to even City Furniture (A HUGE furniture store) in fact at the furniture store he was sitting on the guys desk by his keyboard...LOL...instant celebrity...

Only places I can't take him is where there is food, I always carry him in his bag though, and most people don't notice him until they see a little head pop out. Also I have never tried WalMart, or Target, but I take him everywhere else...

I would just put him in a bag and act nochalant about it... but then again if it is such a major issue I would hold off as I have a bad temper and I would go off on someone...gee I didn't help much did I?? LOL :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I take my girls most places with me in the car, but can't really sneak them in anywhere because Cosette loves to bark. :roll: She's not agressive at all, she just seems to love the sound of her own voice. She'd give us away immediately.  So, until I can get her completely under control with that I can't try it. My mom's snuck her chis in alot of places though, in Target once her chi was sticking her head out of the carrier and everything and they didn't say anything. 

I wish I could take them in everywhere, but the laws are against it. I disagree completely that it's mean to take them in places with you, my two love being with me and would much rather go than stay at home. When they do get to go in petstores and stuff they really enjoy it, they aren't stressed out at all. 

Foxywench, I think it's so unfair that the cops won't let you have your two that are registered service dogs in!  That's ridiculous. :evil:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

its much more stressful for peanut to stay at home on his own than come out with me as hes very rarely left alone and the times i have left him (even if i nip out for 10mins) he seems quite distressed! and then i feel so guilty!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

its not about being rich, some places allow dogs, some don't..
Obviously if jessica simpson is going shopping with her dog and the store knows she is going to spend thousands of dollars, they aren't going to ask her to leave, i wouldn't either!! I'd be right behind her with a little pooper scooper


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i think if there is no food it's fine..
people are allergic to everything & i've never heard of a deadly dog allergy case, to be blunt about it.
people could be allergic to perfumes, deoderants, shampoos, certain materials, etc. i think bringing a german shepard into a store is a bad comparison, for one they have MUCH more hair, they obviously wouldn't be contained in a carrier, so they could easily get away from their owner etc.

as long as your dog is in a carrier, i don't think there should be any ands if's or buts about it bringing your dog into a retail store & if someone is allergic, they could kindly tell you & i'm sure the person with the dog would kindly leave.


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*In Michigan*

Many stores have their own pets. Like many bookstores have a cat or two. I have even been to coffee shops that have a cat that wonders the store. This is much more common in Northern Michigan where their is a very relaxed almost island type atmosphere. Also, I have heard a lot of press lately about bringing your dog to work. I believe that Amazon and Google just won awards for being pet friendly. Does anyone else know of any business that allow you to bring you pet to work?


http://money.cnn.com/2006/01/24/news/funny/dog_work/?section=cnn_mostpopular

http://www.dogfriendly.com/


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i did work placement at julien macdonald the designer, and he had his dog there all the time and also let his design assisant take her dog to work too, they thought it makes it less stressful having their babies at work! plus if i wanted to get out of work for abit i can make the excuse to walk the dogs! LOL


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

> and least with our chi's by the sound of it most of us have them in bags when where out anyway- which is a bit more hygenic than them strolling round the floor!


I totally agree with you! ..........AND my dogs are a darn site cleaner than some of the stinky people you get in the shops,including food shops!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ilovedogs said:


> Im from Scotland! !


Yes but arnt you originally from Norway?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Gosh I guess we are lucky here in south Florida...I take Gizmo evrywhere from Home Depot, The mall, Best Buy and BransMart (big electronics store) to even City Furniture (A HUGE furniture store) in fact at the furniture store he was sitting on the guys desk by his keyboard...LOL...instant celebrity...
> 
> Only places I can't take him is where there is food, I always carry him in his bag though, and most people don't notice him until they see a little head pop out. Also I have never tried WalMart, or Target, but I take him everywhere else...
> 
> I would just put him in a bag and act nochalant about it... but then again if it is such a major issue I would hold off as I have a bad temper and I would go off on someone...gee I didn't help much did I?? LOL :wave:


I do the same! I've brought Rylie into Walmart, though. I saw a woman in there with a pig in her cart once; that was odd, though.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Would love to have seen the pig  , ive seen a lady walking her ferret in the high street.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have to agree with the people remark lol at least my dogs are vaccinated and regularly deflead and bathed :lol: But I only take Zero in his bag if I'm up in london on my day off and considering I only get 2 days a week that I get to spend with my dogs all day I take him out with me which usually means I look around the shops go pub etc and I always take him for a long walk around hyde park to stretch his legs and he loves it and he has no problems coming out because he's with me he'd be more upset if I left him at home, he actually jumps into his bag so he can come.


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Ilovedogs said:
> 
> 
> > Im from Scotland! !
> ...


Does it matter where you are from? Norway, Finland, Sweden, Denmark or Germany. Rules are there to be followed, de flead dog or not! So to correct myself I live in Scotland


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I cant see the problem tho if someone asks you to leave then you do :?


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

nemochi said:


> I cant see the problem tho if someone asks you to leave then you do :?


Of course you should leave if someone asks youto but what im saying is if it says NO DOGS you shouldnt try and sneak them in, the sign is there for one reason or another...

And if your dog cant be left alone then you as an owner have trained your dog properly! A small dog or not, what would you do in a hospital, bring your dog in coz its small deflead and clean? NO its the law. They dont care if your dog has had all the injection under the sun it doesnt belong in there!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well considering 
A) if a place says NO DOGS I always ask before I bring my pet into a store the reply is usually yes as long as he doesnt touch anything and I dont take him clothes shopping lol, If I'm up in london and going to a pub where we always sit outside in good weather then yes I will bring him and it always follows me taking him for a walk.

B)MY dogs are extremely well trained but I also believe it to be cruel to leave an animal alone all day long if you work that much you shouldnt have a pet they should be with someone most hours of the day. 

C) You will find it is only the LAW if food is sold i.e. health and safety otherwise it is at the disgression of the management of that certain establishment and it is up to them if a dog can enter the premises.

D) I'm sorry but just because someone could be allergic to a dog doesnt make it law it cant go somewhere, lol people can be allergic to other people's perfume does that mean no one can wear it :lol: 

E) the reason why I highlighed on having a carrier that doesnt look like one was more due to the general public not noticing my dog and then stopping to make a fuss of him when I am out, I personally perfer to be discreat.


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

If yu want to sit outside a pub on a nice day with a wee wine a cant see the problem with that!

But like you said if you are away that long get someone else to take care of your dog.

I now order my food online and thats keeps me home for what would normally take two hours and thats an ec=xtra two hours spent at home. But I cant see the joy my dog get in towen shopping!

I have NEVER seen a dog in a shop! Ever! Except for guide dogs and such likes...

Each to their own.....


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Today we were out taking Dolly to the park when the car felt funny and I pulled over and saw that I had a huge nail in the back tire. I drove straight to Walmart to get it fixed, and yes, I had Dolly with me. We were just going to stay in the automotive dept, but my daughter had to go to the rest room, so off we went. I passed a LOT of employees who just stared and did NOT look welcoming. We went into the restroom where there were TWO more employees (where are all these employees when I need to find something? hee hee). Anyway, when we walked out, there were two managerial types WAITING for us. Gosh, did I feel like a criminal--people must have RUN to turn us in! I explained why we were in the store and they were OK with it (grudgingly). But it sure has made me think twice about trying it on purpose.

That said, I am a mother of three. And let me tell you, there are kids brought into these places that shouldn't be allowed...they are sick, sometimes vomiting, etc and we could CATCH stuff from them!...and what about the moms who leave diapers in the parking lots? I try to be a responsible parent to my kids and my dogs. And I think if you are CARRYING the dog and it can't get down and cause a ruckus, or poop, or snarl, it shouldn't be such a big deal.

But I agree about restaurants only because my husband is annoyed enough by our dogs at HOME and he would really not like to have other dogs around at a restaurant!

But, boy, was I sheepish today!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

It's weird because I'm always traveling on airlines and I pay a pet ticket for my dog to come on the plane w/ me. It seems like people would have more of a problem w/ a dog on a plane then in a store where it's more open but nobody has. They also serve food on a plane. It seems like if people were deathly allergic to dogs and thinking there so unsanitary wouldn't you think small dogs wouldn't be allowed in planes. Yeah maybe not where they serve food I will agree w/ that. With smaller dogs I think it's ok to go shopping w/ them because there in a carrier there not going to go take a crap or pee on the floor. That's just my opinion..


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

I can ony speak from my own experience. I travel ALOT and I have never seen a dog on an airplane! Its nit many airlines that take dogs inside but they have to go in the hold! It might be more common in the US....


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ilovedogs said:


> A small dog or not, what would you do in a hospital, bring your dog in coz its small deflead and clean? NO its the law. They dont care if your dog has had all the injection under the sun it doesnt belong in there!


Actually i have taken my dogs into hopspital 3 times each with permission,twice when my my mum was dying and she could stroke and cuddle them and i was allowed to let other patients who had lost their dogs, they were allowed in the hospital room, and when we had an appointment with my husband, so that goes out the window too doesnt it.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

when i travel on the plane, no one knows I have a dog. that's because she stays in her carrier bag which looks like a regular carry on and she's under the seat. It's not like I make an announcement to EVERYONE that I HAVE A DOG ON BOARD. that's prolly why you don't know that you've been on board with a dog. Most dogs are quieter than children on the plane. Not even the people who sit next to me on the plane knew I had a dog until we were leaving and she moved in my bag.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

But then again, maybe I should have left her at home and let her starve to death instead of taking her on a plane with me while I am gone (since my dog would prefer to be at home in her safe environment). uh noooo!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I take Lexi with me to the shops and shopping centres only if I have to, thankfully she's really well behaved and never tries to pop out or make noise! She loves her carrier, it's like a little den stuffed with fleecy quilts.

I don't think it's a good idea to take a dog into an eating establishment (ie. a restaurant) though, unless you absolutely have to. Even so i'd be wary. If you get caught you can get the establishment into a lot of trouble re. health and safety. Other customers may not be too happy eating their lunch/dinner with a dog there too, no matter how small!


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

ngtah00 said:


> But then again, maybe I should have left her at home and let her starve to death instead of taking her on a plane with me while I am gone (since my dog would prefer to be at home in her safe environment). uh noooo!


 :roll: All I can say!!! What a stupid comment!


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Ilovedogs said:
> 
> 
> > A small dog or not, what would you do in a hospital, bring your dog in coz its small deflead and clean? NO its the law. They dont care if your dog has had all the injection under the sun it doesnt belong in there!
> ...


Keep coming up with stories on where you have managed to bend the rules!

Im my opinion dogs big or small dont belong in shops, resturants, shopping centers, hospitals etc. For the dogs sake and for the other people that leave their dogs at home and fo rthe poeple that dont want to see and shouldt have to see a dog in these places!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When Boss was a puppy he went EVERYWHERE with me. I had him a little bag and he slept through most anything. He enjoyed it too. I took him in wal-mart one time without his bag...no..he was crying in the bag and so I took him out to quiet him. I carried him around the store just like I would a baby..he fell asleep in my arms. Everyone just loved him to death. I've done the same with Lina several times. Wal-mart doesn't really care as long as you stay away from the food. I took Boss to Krogers in his bag several times also. No one even knew he was in there. K-mart has seen them too..many times lol. I found it was the best way to socialize them when people. If you want them to be OK with strangers...you have to take them around strangers. Lina just looooves to go shopping with me. Boss doesn't care for it much anymore though..he's too wild anyway.

I've taken both dogs (at different times) to all kinds of places, never being asked to leave once. My aunt and I even took Lilo and Lina to the mall (it's one of those you gotta go outside to get to the next shop things..) and let them walk around on their leashes. Everyone loved them! I don't see the harm in it. Clearly if I thought it would cause a huge problem I wouldn't take them. I've been told by Farm&Fleet that as long as you can carry them, you can bring them in. They welcome them .


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Ilovedogs said:
> 
> 
> > A small dog or not, what would you do in a hospital, bring your dog in coz its small deflead and clean? NO its the law. They dont care if your dog has had all the injection under the sun it doesnt belong in there!
> ...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ilovedogs said:


> Keep coming up with stories on where you have managed to bend the rules


Stories mean things that are not true, these are facts, i WAS allowed in the hospital with my dogs as i asked permission first and they said yes i could, 3 times !!!!!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, after my experience at Walmart yesterday, I won't try there again. I have gone into Home Depot, no problem. I still think, carried, they are cleaner than germy kids...including going to hospitals. I only wish I had brough my dad's tiny little chi mix to him in the hospital before he died. That would have been a special thing.

It's true, it's probably an individual call...obviously MY Walmart has a problem (then again, it does sell groceries, even though I wasn't on that side of the store). I'm heading out with Dolly again today. We'll see how it all goes.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ilovedogs said:


> ngtah00 said:
> 
> 
> > But then again, maybe I should have left her at home and let her starve to death instead of taking her on a plane with me while I am gone (since my dog would prefer to be at home in her safe environment). uh noooo!
> ...


I am glad you figured out that my response was reflecting on your stupid comment before. :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dogs in hospitals is becomming a more doale thing for the shere fact that poeple are accepting the healing energy a pet can have, there are programs with animals whos job it i to go into hospitals and visit sick people...howveer there are limits, MOST times its a case of the dog must be registered with a therapy pet asosication and to do that they have to have passed the canine good citizen test, they also must be bathed before very visit, and there only allowed in certain areas.

so saying dogs DONT belong there is nothing more than a random statment of your belifs...
its a proven program that pets do infact help people heal, ive been lucky enough to have seen the joy on a cancer kids face when a staffy licked her face...it gave her that extra will to sit through the kemo and painfull treatments...

and i definatly agree there are so many places where having your dog with you shouldnt be a problem so long as their calm and not misbehaving, but the argument can be made, if you can take your chi why cant your neighbour take her dane...yes your argument is that your dog is off the floor and in a carrier, but in the courts eyes a dog is a dog...and ive seen tiny dogs in carriers that make more of a ruccous than a dane...and of course theres those chis that will snap at anything that comes neer the carrier, what if your looking at a rack and someone bumps into your chis carrier and they bit the person! what then?! your in huge trouble and so's your poor chi who was just hanign out shopping...

and having been looking into the laws regarding dogs in shops (im planning on opening a petstore), the health inspector can cite ANY public building with animals inside, including those whos animals are just ther ebecuase they live there! the health inspector CAN close them.
to legally have an animal that is your own in your store you need to apply for special licensing allowing you to "display" said animal and pay a yearly lisencing fee of $200 a year here in ct (the price changes per state but the license is the same)
even in a petstore the shop has to be specially licensed to have the animals in the store and visable to the public...

some places the inspector is more lax, as are the owners...but i know here in ct...everyones extreemly uptight about it and for a $1000 fine by the health inspector i do see why...

im on the fence on this issue...because by rights i can take my dogs anywhere with me, and yet i dont because even though the law is suppose to protect me...it doesnt..i still get flack, i still have the issues, and it got too mcuh, and too stressfull...poor vixie couldnt understand why she was being yelled at (and i was) for her being there doing her job...


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your grand ma <3

I take Pepi with me all the time. Every one hates it, and I always get nasty looks, but who cares xD


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I love dogs 



> Im my opinion dogs big or small dont belong in shops, resturants, shopping centers, hospitals etc. For the dogs sake and for the other people that leave their dogs at home and fo rthe poeple that dont want to see and shouldt have to see a dog in these places!


We are on page six of people that take thier dogs with them. For some reason you have a real pet peave about people taking thier dogs with them in public places I think we got that point! You can post this over and over again. People will do what ever they want you can not change that fact. I take my dogs with me and have never had a problem. I have seen dogs in hospitals on airplanes and more and more places are becoming pet friendly ie: parks, hotels etc. I am in the US maybe things are diffrent where you are from. And I am sorry you feel so strongly about this that you have resorted to calling people liers. Not all states are the same and I do agree if it states no dogs maybe you should not take them along. I have never seen a sign on the shops in my area that say this. Most people who are dog lovers would not feel so strongly as you do.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i can't believe this got so many pages!!! i only wanted to know if it was ok to take dogs in non food shops! LOL :shock:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Like I said before I am so glad I live in a state where dogs are welcome almost anywhere...the further south I go the more welcoming it is. I love it and so does Gizmo, his tail wags and he can't wait to get into his carrier to go out...The best part is the restaurants that have outside tables, they allow your pup their, Gizmo even gets his own chair down in Palm Beach  

Florida is so pet friendly...very nice indeed....in fact I was at Neiman Marcus the other day and Gizmo was hot and they brought out a little bowl with Fiji water for him to drink...now that is what I call service! My little guy is such a ham he ran around in circles to make them laugh...

Oh and I have yet to see a sign that says "No dogs" around here


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well i have been thinking about moving south...mabe things will work out when/if i do...i know i got another 5 or so years up here yet...but mabe after that...

id love to finally live in a pet frinedly place!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Like I said before I am so glad I live in a state where dogs are welcome almost anywhere...the further south I go the more welcoming it is. I love it and so does Gizmo, his tail wags and he can't wait to get into his carrier to go out...The best part is the restaurants that have outside tables, they allow your pup their, Gizmo even gets his own chair down in Palm Beach
> 
> Florida is so pet friendly...very nice indeed....in fact I was at Neiman Marcus the other day and Gizmo was hot and they brought out a little bowl with Fiji water for him to drink...now that is what I call service! My little guy is such a ham he ran around in circles to make them laugh...
> 
> Oh and I have yet to see a sign that says "No dogs" around here


I knew there was a reason Florida was my favorite state!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I could move to Florida.

Texas is a mixed bag. I see little dogs lots of places, but then again, we have a lot of no dog signs. So people are definitely sneaking them in. I love to pet them when I see them, but I don't know how much of that I'll do. And I didn't have a good reaction in my local Walmart.

Frankly, Texas has too many people who don't take care of their dogs, so maybe that's why they aren't welcome places! I mean, clean up after them, keep them from roaming, etc... I love Texas, but it could use some more dog-owning education!  But you can get a chi pretty inexpensively here!!!!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

the things people come up with to become bitter & judgmental about will never fail to amaze/amuse me.
its truly so sad that people are so upset with their lives these days that they have to have such a strong opinion on something that shouldn't be of any concern.
my dog in a carrier can not be compared to the lady who has a golden retriever, well i'm sorry but she can go cry me a river, or carry her dog in a carrier, it's up to her if she wants to lug the 80lbs around..nobody is stopping her...
when my dog is in a carrier, i lose more stray hairs then she does..
people are allergic to dog hair, if my dogs in a carrier, the hair collects in the carrier, not the store.
so if somebody can come up with a legit argument, go for it, but lets stop with the non sense examples, a hospital?? are you kidding me?


did you know that, just by me touching my dog, i have the proteins from the dogs hair, that some people are allergic to, already on me? classrooms are highly contaminated with pet allergies, due to families with cats/dogs, it is no worse if i have my dog contained in a bag.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Amen sister!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

*throws hands in air*
haha, no but if i really thought it bothered people and it wasn't just a reason for them to find something to complain about/ dump on me over bc they aren't happy, i'd be singing a different tune!!


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

All I can say is that again as with many other threads there seems to be a BIG difference between countries! 

You keep on taking your dogs everywhere and one day I hope you have a child or relative that is BADLY allergic or get caught in a shop and they get a fine, or a resturant have to close due to helath and saftey reasons.

Go ahead! 

And as for this ging on for six page you all help writing it! :wave:


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Clek1430 said:


> I love dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me but where have I ever called anyone a liar???? Get your facts right love


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> Well, after my experience at Walmart yesterday, I won't try there again. I have gone into Home Depot, no problem. I still think, *carried, they are cleaner than germy kids..*.including going to hospitals. I only wish I had brough my dad's tiny little chi mix to him in the hospital before he died. That would have been a special thing.
> 
> It's true, it's probably an individual call...obviously MY Walmart has a problem (then again, it does sell groceries, even though I wasn't on that side of the store). I'm heading out with Dolly again today. We'll see how it all goes.[/quote
> 
> Its when you start comparing animals to human beings that I realise that this is a lost cause! ITS A DOG!!!!!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

there is NOTHING that says a human is less important as any animal..
nothing. it's not for you to judge, or compare...theres nothing you can do to prove that an animals life is not more valuable then a humans, on a higher level, obviously as humans, other humans should be our first priority, but from other aspsects, thats not for you to determine 

we are all VERY aware that our dogs are not human beings, and have different needs then human beings, we train them as dogs, and love them like they are dogs, or else we'd all have spoiled little dogs who tore our homes apart,just as you wouldn't treat your spouse like a dog or cat..

your points are ridiculous. seriously ridiculous


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't usually post in these kind of threads....but this is getting over the top. The origional poster asked a simple question. Her grandmother died and she needed to shop for an outfit for the funeral. She wasn't even at home. She had to take her chi with her so the dog was cared for, and leaving him at her moms wasn't an option. I believe she was only asking for the type of response you got while taking you chi into clothing shops and such. She did not ask where people have gotten away with taking them, or if they thought they should be taken. This post got hijacked by a new member who seems bent on stirring up a fight. Don't give her any more of your time. I think if stores don't want them there, they will openly tell you. If they don't know, they will tell you when they find out, or your chi obviously isn't causing a problem. I would never take my animal into a food service establishment, but outside, isn't a problem. My local hospitals will allow a pet to be brought in to certain wards to visit a patient. They are not trained animals, just pets. I have seen them in my local wall mart and mall. I personally see nothing wrong with taking you chi with you. It is a small member of the family. All of the negative here, has been directed specifically at causing arguments. It isn't necessary. You stated your opinion, let it go.

To the origional poster....I am sorry for you loss. I hope you found what you needed to buy, and met with nice people to help you.

My thoughts are with you and your family in your time of loss.

Kristi


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Im a as entitled to an opinion as you all are! The fact that you think that Im redicolous just proves how narrow minded you all are!

It wasnt my intention to stir up any bad feelings but i have aired my views as have everyone else, I stand by my remarks. Why should I be of the same opinion as you? Im able to listen to yours but you seem to have problems doing the same thing!

This forum serves no purpose and from now on you can keep your narrow minded thoughts to yourself as this is just plain downright pathetic!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

As far as my "germy kids" comment, I have three kids and love them more then my dogs (but the dogs are certainly up there!  ) but my point was (probably not written well) that you can catch stuff from PEOPLE but not from dogs.

And yes, this has gotten way off topic. In an emergency, (like when my car needed to be fixed at Walmart, even though I was told I couldn't have my dog there, they let me because what else could I do?) people take dogs places. AND germy kids! And go when they are sick, etc. etc....

I agree with Kristi.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

you only think we are narrow minded because you are far too narrow minded to realize that when people disagree with you, it doesn't mean they are ignorant merely OPEN minded to a different point of view.

wake up.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ilovedogs said:


> Im a as entitled to an opinion as you all are! The fact that you think that Im redicolous just proves how narrow minded you all are!
> 
> It wasnt my intention to stir up any bad feelings but i have aired my views as have everyone else, I stand by my remarks. Why should I be of the same opinion as you? Im able to listen to yours but you seem to have problems doing the same thing!
> 
> This forum serves no purpose and from now on you can keep your narrow minded thoughts to yourself as this is just plain downright pathetic!


Goodbye :wave:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

> The origional poster asked a simple question. Her grandmother died and she needed to shop for an outfit for the funeral. She wasn't even at home. She had to take her chi with her so the dog was cared for, and leaving him at her moms wasn't an option. I believe she was only asking for the type of response you got while taking you chi into clothing shops and such. She did not ask where people have gotten away with taking them, or if they thought they should be taken





> To the origional poster....I am sorry for you loss. I hope you found what you needed to buy, and met with nice people to help you.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your family in your time of loss


Thankyou for your kind words and you are spot on thats exactly all i asked. i know everyones has there opinion on these things but some people get a bit carried away!
i did get what i wanted and everybody couldn't have been kinder to peanut - and he really loves the attention! he just likes to watch everyone from his carrier and luckily he never really ever barks at anything so he didn't cause a scene for me LOL.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

> Im a as entitled to an opinion as you all are! The fact that you think that Im redicolous just proves how narrow minded you all are!
> 
> It wasnt my intention to stir up any bad feelings but i have aired my views as have everyone else, I stand by my remarks. Why should I be of the same opinion as you? Im able to listen to yours but you seem to have problems doing the same thing!
> 
> This forum serves no purpose and from now on you can keep your narrow minded thoughts to yourself as this is just plain downright pathetic


I know that I am feeding the fire and this whole thing should just be ignorned but lol. If you go to your name 'I love dogs' and click to see all your posts you have four pages of negativity. You are entiled to your opinion but you are the one taking it way out of context. Out of the your four pages of posts you have not brought anything to this site. Why don't you start posting things that people can learn from. Do you show your dogs, how do you train your dogs? got any info on foods? ok im done sorry guys


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

ok i am locking this thread until I can read it all and figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL it continues to shock me how arrogant some people can be. If some of you may remember we had an issue a month ago with a small group of people who were harassing members for paper training their chi’s. They called it inhumane and cruel and would not drop the issue. That small group got banned.
This member “ilovedogs” Pmed me today and asked to be removed from our member list. She said a lot of negative things about the members here, the moderators who help run the site, and bashed the United States and said some very ignorant things. Little does she know that this website is run by a couple in the UK, and that a good majority of our members are not from the US. 
Not only was she completely ignorant and arrogant in her PM, but she also mentioned how the mods just ‘banning people for no reason’. What I can assume is that this person is from the same forum that the others were from; the ones who came over to harass us about paper training dogs. We decided to ban that group without explanation because they ONLY came over to harass us. These were not regular members who decided to get into an argument with the board, these were brand new members who hopped over after hearing about how ‘stupid’ we American’s were and how cruel we were for paper training our dogs, on their forum.
Its amazing just how conceited some people can be. These people truly believe that they KNOW ALL about dogs and that us ‘stupid American’s’ know nothing. Its sad really because it just shows how bigoted some people can still be. I would love to post the PM that this person sent me just to show you all what they said, but I will have to check with the other mods. 

Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know that this was looked into and taken care of. If you notice this kind of issue arise again I only ask that you guys PM a mod ASAP and let us handle it so that it doesn’t get out of hand.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok I cannot help myself....

Kylie goes into hospitals all the time because she is a therapy dog. Maybe this member never heard how petting a dog can drop a persons blood preasure and actually help coma patients come out of coma's. Not to mention just bring a smile to a child, an elderly person, whoever, who is sick in the hospital and has nothing else to smile about.

Also my girls come with me to the mall becuase they can. I have a carrier and I only will bring one at any one shopping trip. The malls in my area allow dogs so long as they are in a carrier and every store I have been in have allowed me to come in with my dogs. Sorry but my dogs are much cleaner then most children who run around the store touching EVERYTHING with their grubbly, dirty, children hands. (dont get me wrong, I love kids, but they can be mega germ carriers)

All I have to say to my dogs is 'wanna go to the store" and they run to the door. They love it, they arent scared or out of their element....HELLO they grow up in a human world...why would a store scare them. 

*deep breath* sorry I am done


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know.  There do seem to be several of these people coming over lately to complain about how any of us do things and then claim it's only because we're not from their country when people from many countries have posted on here that they take their dogs. I think it's still a little left over anger from the housetraining thing. :roll:

I personally can't see why anyone would get so upset if you do different things with your dogs. I don't care how anyone trains their dog or where they take them as long as they are taking good care of them.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. I don't understand how people think that it is cruel to papertrain your dog, or bring them with you while you are shopping. Dogs are domesticated- they were never "in the wild." Bringing a chi into a store isn't cruel or wrong.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I just have to laugh.....its like you want to smack them and say "hello!!!" we domesticated dogs...we bread them to live side by side with humans in a human world. 

Oh well maybe it will die down...i hope they dont send "reinforcements" like they did last time...lol


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I hope her and her little Klan stays away from this great forum and stops bugging us for loving are dogs..


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Phew ! :shock: just read this thread.. I take Miss Poppy out with me most places .. but do not even try to enter stores with NO DOGS signs which seems to be most of them around here.. we stroll up and down looking in the windows..I did desperately need to go in the chemist so stuffed my girl in my jacket ... :wink:  she poked her head out at the counter!!  they were sweet to her, but I did feel "cheeky" I would take her to a restaurant, or anywhere else if it was clear that dogs were welcome...
Poppys mum


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

"as you wouldn't treat your spouse like a dog or cat.. " (lalanlucky) giggles...i dunno, i got a feeling if i ever got married the hubby would get the dog house and the chis would slepe with me lol...hey every man needs to knwo sit stay and fetch lol.

as i said already, i see no issue doing it, there is definatly a reason some stores have no dog sighns, but so long as the store owner doesnt seem to care then whatever, just ALWAYS be carefull and respectfull about it...
the area i live in is totally disrespectfull over dogs...and ive had many issues, so i thought id offer the be carefull some places dont allow them and cane very rude about it.

as for the member IloveDogs and her comment "ITS A DOG" and the comments about various other things, she obviously doesnt love dogs as much as her screenname says, and obvisouly has some kind of issues.
unfortunatly there will ALWAyS be people like that around...
just use best judgment.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

I've taken Jetset to a lot of different places and have never had a problem. I always keep him in a carrier here in Michigan, but when we were in Texas I just carried him around. I think as long as you have a carrier it should be no big deal, but you have to keep in mind that you have to haul around the carrier the whole time you are shopping...


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

:twisted: OMG ilovedogs just be quiet!!! :twisted: 
its none of your business wat people do with their dogs
we're all on here to have a laugh and talk about our dogs and share stories and its meant to be a happy place where everyone helps eachother out like a little chihuahua community, and then we have people like YOU
who just come along and start yelling at people because you think your right. 
I just find it really annoying, we love our dogs and we want to take them everywhere, if you just want be all 'its a dog,' then go somewhere else.
We treat our pets as part of the FAMILY, and how can u call yourself a dog lover when you just said 'Its a dog'

just my opinion :wave:


----------



## Gärtrud (Mar 25, 2006)

Rae said:


> That's funny you mentioned that. This weekend I was on my way to the country for my neice's birthday party and had to pick up some wrapping paper and a card. I wasn't going to leave Lola in the car~! And no dogs allowed in the store so in the jacket she went. She kept poking her head out the top and I kept jamming it down, eventually she got sick of that game and went to sleep lol


Thats so sad. Its less stressfull for the dog to be home, than in a store. Dogs are not supposed to go out shoping.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

*sigh* here we go again lol.

mods: might be a better idea just to lock this thread now...


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

I smell a troll

Here's a good defition and some psychology behind it: 
An Internet "troll" is a person who delights in sowing discord on the Internet. He/she tries to start arguments and upset people.

Trolls see Internet communications services as convenient venues for their bizarre game. For some reason, they don't "get" that they are hurting real people. To them, other Internet users are not quite human but are a kind of digital abstraction. As a result, they feel no sorrow whatsoever for the pain they inflict. Indeed, the greater the suffering they cause, the greater their 'achievement' (as they see it). At the moment, the relative anonymity of the net allows trolls to flourish.

Trolls are utterly impervious to criticism (constructive or otherwise). You cannot negotiate with them; you cannot cause them to feel shame or compassion; you cannot reason with them. They cannot be made to feel remorse. For some reason, trolls do not feel they are bound by the rules of courtesy or social responsibility.

Perhaps this sounds inconceivable. You may think, "Surely there is something I can write that will change them." But a true troll can not be changed by mere words.


Some people — particularly those who have been online for years — are not upset by trolls and consider them an inevitable hazard of using the net. As the saying goes, "You can't have a picnic without ants."

It would be nice if everybody was so easy-going, but the sad fact is that trolls do discourage people. Established posters may leave a message board because of the arguments that trolls ignite, and lurkers (people who read but do not post) may decide that they do not want to expose themselves to abuse and thus never get involved.

Another problem is that the negative emotions stirred up by trolls leak over into other discussions. Normally affable people can become bitter after reading an angry interchange between a troll and his victims, and this can poison previously friendly interactions between long-time users.

Finally, trolls create a paranoid environment, such that a casual criticism by a new arrival can elicit a ferocious and inappropriate backlash.

The Internet is a wonderful resource which is breaking down barriers and stripping away prejudice. Trolls threaten our continued enjoyment of this beautiful forum for ideas.


When you suspect that somebody is a troll, you might try responding with a polite, mild message to see if it's just somebody in a bad mood. Internet users sometimes let their passions get away from them when seated safely behind their keyboard. If you ignore their bluster and respond in a pleasant manner, they usually calm down.

However, if the person persists in being beastly, and seems to enjoy being unpleasant, the only effective position is summed up as follows:

*The only way to deal with trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to trolls.*

When you try to reason with a troll, he wins. When you insult a troll, he wins. When you scream at a troll, he wins. The only thing that trolls can't handle is being ignored.

http://hometown.aol.com/intwg/trolls.htm#WIAT


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

and on that note, this thread will be locked. I would love to know the forum these people come from...oh wow what they must say about us.


----------

